# First therapy session



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*-*

-


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Usually, nothing, it's a getting to know you period. He/she will ask you about childhood, what your symptoms are, how they think if they can help you or not. It's just a very nosey and uncomfortable list of questions, usually, sometimes they'll let you talk a bit too. Good luck!


----------



## sab_07 (Oct 15, 2007)

I went to my first session a little over a week ago, and the anxiety almost killed me. But I was pretty comfortable talking with my therapist, after I got through stumbling over a couple sentences trying to explain something, she made it easier by asking questions. Now I'm wondering what the next session will consist of.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

My very first session was a simple questionnaire, nothing too hard. Then, when I wanted individual therapy I had to go to another session and it was more detailed questions and I couldn't explain anything, like he would ask me how I felt in situations and all I could muster was to say "anxious"...I can't explain my feelings at all.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Pretty much what was said. Good luck njodis!

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Just stick to the basics. Describe your behavior. The therapist will ask you about your thoughts. I just went myself and I was slightly wondering, "How do I open the conversation?" Don't sweat it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, that was a waste of time.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Don't be too bummed out, you just get asked standard questions the first time. I think it's just stuff they have to ask out of professional responsibility. It gets better if you stick with it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A waste of time as in him telling me he can't do anything for me and referring me to other therapists that cost $50-100 a session as they are private practices and not covered by our provincial health insurance.

The cherry on top was him suggesting that I get a job, after I just finished telling him about how my anxiety prevents that.

Thank you for the retarded advice, doctor.


----------



## sab_07 (Oct 15, 2007)

That stinks! :x I'm sorry.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

njodis said:


> A waste of time as in him telling me he can't do anything for me and referring me to other therapists that cost $50-100 a session as they are private practices and not covered by our provincial health insurance.
> 
> The cherry on top was him suggesting that I get a job, after I just finished telling him about how my anxiety prevents that.
> 
> Thank you for the retarded advice, doctor.


go to hamilton's font bond anxiety clinic. You can get 14 free weeks 1on1 with a cbt therapist and they also run a free group cbt SA for free too.


----------

